

Mackup: Keep your Mac application settings in sync - lra
https://github.com/lra/mackup

======
vladstudio
Question: how is it better than symlinking the entire Application Support
folder into Dropbox? (I never tried it so there might be pitfalls I don't know
about). Thanks.

~~~
lra
I was doing this before, and the big caveat is that in those folders, a lot of
stuff is bound to the local system, or useless on another system, when it
works.

This tool solves this by being very selective on the files it syncs.

e.g. if you use a different user on 2 different macs, one of the file might
reference /Users/joe/stuff while on your other mac it should be
/Users/bill/stuff

For Sublime Text 2 for example, the tool make sure it sync only the config
files that can be dropped on another system without requiring any in-file
change.

Also it does only sync the useful config, it does not sync cache, temp files,
and files specific to the install/hardware.

------
fbeeper
Nice! I'll definitely try it even though I don't have two Macs :P

